# Man must leave planet Earth !



## anandk (Nov 30, 2006)

Mankind will need to venture far beyond planet Earth to ensure the long-term survival of our species, according to the world's best known scientist, Professor Stephen Hawking. 

*www.telegraph.co.uk/news/main.jhtml?xml=/news/2006/11/30/uhawking130.xml

"The long-term survival of the human race is at risk as long as it is confined to a single planet," he said. "Sooner or later, disasters such as an asteroid collision or nuclear war could wipe us all out. But once we spread out into space and establish independent colonies, our future should be safe. 

There isn't anywhere like the Earth in the solar system, so we would have to go to another star." 

space...the final frontier...it always fascinates me...those interested may check these ooold but stl existing threads Fascinating : Deep Space Timeline 
 not much discussion there, just *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/sleep.gif my post !


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 30, 2006)

change the name of the thread, i thought some woman liberation is telling Men to leave earth


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes. This will happen in future. But lot of generations to go...........................................................................................................................................!


----------



## caleb (Dec 1, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> change the name of the thread, i thought some woman liberation is telling Men to leave earth


 Ha ha ha...funny


----------



## outlaw (Dec 1, 2006)

yep i'd like to have a backup home planet ; LOL


----------



## sms_solver (Dec 3, 2006)

before leaving we should find another planet where we can go


----------



## techtronic (Dec 3, 2006)

Already we have done enough damage to Nature like wiping Ozone Layer,etc
Now should this be done on all planets too
Spare them atleast

Think​


----------



## outlaw (Dec 3, 2006)

^^^

Sick


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok. Let's go to some other planet where we have more than 24 ours in a day


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 3, 2006)

Lets began the search for nw planet.But where we will find a new place having all these facility.I m damm sure ...Human will not shift to another planet untill n unless we r nt dieing.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 3, 2006)

ravi_pintu2001@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Lets began the search for nw planet.But where we will find a new place having all these facility.I m damm sure ...Human will not shift to another planet untill n unless we r nt dieing.


I think it's high time humans started living on Mars too


----------



## krazyfrog (Dec 3, 2006)

We humans are major jerks! Instead of saving our current planet from destruction we are more interested in finding a new one in case the current one becomes un-inhabitable. Either be a smart captain and steer your ship out of the storm or be a brave one and sink with it. Don't go searching for a lifeboat, you stupid jerk!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 5, 2006)

man himself will be responsible for his annihilation.


----------



## paul_007 (Dec 6, 2006)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> change the name of the thread, i thought some woman liberation is telling Men to leave earth



lol lol 

wat stphen hawkins said is true...but still not a single planet have been discovered which is suitable for living beings to survive


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 6, 2006)

better leave this universe


----------



## harikatt (Dec 7, 2006)

By seeing the un expected hazards and bomb blastings,, i feel the dam dirty people are in a way that,, may be they are ready to loose their lifes and also destroy whole planet Earth,.   It may happend unexpectedly.. so every body should be cautious , i mean the securities and CBI people from all countries
__________
happiness and love to each other is the strongest thing than a corruption and destroy


----------



## govind@PH4 (Dec 7, 2006)

Finding another planet then another and one more..... 
It is not the solution.
We should save our palnet rather abandoning  it.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2006)

wait!......other planets will be already PATENTED by some US company.How can we go there? $$$s baby!


----------



## ruthless (Dec 7, 2006)

We will Be Forced to leave earth if the anti - nature activities of human continue.


----------



## intel_outside (Dec 7, 2006)

ruthless said:
			
		

> We will Be Forced to leave earth if the anti - nature activities of human continue.


well said!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2006)

Has no one here questioned the very existence of the self in this exist-full world? I hit a barrier in my body when I think that.


----------



## forever (Dec 7, 2006)

^^ thats a whole diff issue brother, and i reckon no-one has ever even come close to demystifying the theory of existence , how, why ,when,  i guess theres a point when u have to admit and let go off logic , they call it - 
 blind faith .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 7, 2006)

So talk about human existence by going onto other planets. Why are we here when our 'fate' is to be eliminated by time and we have to be space nomads?


----------



## forever (Dec 7, 2006)

^^^ same question again , try reading the 'bhagvad gita' , as foolish (for some) and sermonical as it may sound, but u have asked the right question, maybe ull find the rt answer there


----------



## anandk (Dec 7, 2006)

^ i'v read the gita...i have practiced vipassna meditation...it opens up a whole new meaning to the question... "who am i ?"


----------

